# please anyone,i think im being fooled,or giving in



## alienatedandalonewith3 (Aug 9, 2011)

me and my husband have had many problems over the last 10 years alot we got past cause i would forget and move on,well now after a long deployment we were seperated and his return made me realize i do not want to continue to be his puppet,for 5 months now we have been in constant disput and arguing going weeks with out talking to each other,i have begged for mc
he refused said he didnt have time,
i finally filed for divorce on the 26th he has no clue,i askedfor seperation he was in a agreement for a "temp"seperation,

well long and behold the day he suppose to leave he dislocates his shoulder and as he is drugged and out of it, he suddenly needs me he loves me he will do what ever i want he made a appointment for mc,for him were suppose to go seperatly?wth.
things are not fixed in any way he will not leave,he was getting loud and embarrissing me so i gave in a little too shut him up my mistake,
his theory if i forget about all the incidents we will be fine but i have too dwell on everything
i can no longer forget and move on i need a apology,which he never gives and never would
he treats me like im one of the kids constantly asking me about every move
i refused sex for weeks so he said he was going to get some from someone who did like him,he left and im suppose to over look this also
he sat at our dinner table with 3 kids stood over me and said i was a racist,uneducated,lazy non supportive and what was i doing for him why was he wasting his time everything i do and eat is because of him blah,blah,blah
this is after i refused to go to church after he told me go get dressed were going to church,(we been 3 times in 10 years)


so my question should i continue on with my divorce and have him served or should i give this mc a chance even though it took 5 months for him to make a appointment and for me too ask for a seperation,
ive gone over and over and i dont want to live like this anymore but i dont want to hurt my kids,either
i really cant stand the sight of him,
my wost fear when i started was too lose my house but over months i realized this is about being happy and thats what i get from my children nd that would be the worse thing is losing them

ive been a stay at home mom for 13 years fo this is really hard for me i would love any advice or point of view

thanks j


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

Well IMHO people can change and maybe you should give this MC a try for a while before throwing in the towel especially when you have that much time invested but that is just my opinion but you should not be taking any verbal abuse.


----------

